# Latest News: Trump’s Team: Who’s who in the president-elect's Cabinet, WH



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*BUYERS RISK?
Rep. Price traded medical stocks while in Congress*
*Trump's Team: Who's who in the president-elect's Cabinet, WH*
*Trump asks Boeing to price-out 'comparable' F-18 Super Hornet to Lockheed's F-35*
*Donald Trump struggling to secure talent to perform at inauguration*
*Jet passenger booted for tirade at Ivanka Trump*



*APPLYING PRESSURE 
Report: Israel asks Trump for help to avoid UN vote*
*Western diplomats: UN vote on Israeli settlements postponed*



*'THE KELLY FILE' 
Spicer: Trump's 'going to correct the record' in media*
*'HANNITY': Amb. Bolton: We've got to protect our innocent civilians *








*'HANNITY': Kellyanne Conway on new role as counselor to the president*


----------

